# HTC Confirms ICS Update Coming for Thunderbolt



## smokeelaa (Aug 10, 2011)

No timeframe given, but it was anounced on their Google+ page.

Excerpt below:

"We have more good news related to Android 4.0, Ice Cream Sandwich, and can confirm that upgrades are planned for Verizon Wireless customers with the HTC Rhyme, HTC Thunderbolt, and DROID Incredible 2 by HTC, as well as the already announced HTC Rezound.

In addition, the HTC Raider is on the list to receive ICS for customers of Rogers and Bell in Canada. Stay tuned for more news on Ice Cream Sandwich releases in the coming weeks."


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

im assuming we won't get this until mid summer sometime but good news non the less.


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

WOOT!


----------



## ncobs (Sep 13, 2011)

Super news! It's not even from goofy Turkey HTC Facebook


----------



## john.. (Aug 4, 2011)

Very good news!! I'm going to guess that Liquid gets ICS on the bolt three months before HTC (but still good news to hear there will be an official version as well).


----------



## kennyc11 (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome, glad to see HTC isn't forgetting about us! Hopefully we can get a leak before the official OTA.


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

john.. said:


> Very good news!! I'm going to guess that Liquid gets ICS on the bolt three months before HTC (but still good news to hear there will be an official version as well).


Should just take a leak of ICS and with any luck the devs can get a working rom before the offical OTA is released.


----------



## andarre (Jun 24, 2011)

I got my money on our devs cracking the RIL before we even get a leak...


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll be the first to admit htc made me eat my words. Never thought they'd announce Ics for our phone. Good job htc!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Ameshican said:


> Should just take a leak of ICS and with any luck the devs can get a working rom before the offical OTA is released.


+1 for a leak

Sent from my Mecha


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

well since the tbolt is getting 4.0 i may hold onto it for awhile. i just purchased a entire new shell for my phone in the meantime. i still don't expect the OTA until mid-late summer but leaks will help cm9 and liquid.


----------



## BigMace23 (Sep 15, 2011)

And I am pleasantly reminded why I wanted a htc phone.... Not only do they produce great phones, they also actually care about their customers!

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Cool cool cool. I planned on keeping this bad boy anyway cuz I love this freaking phone but this makes it all the better. But between you me and the lamp post I have more faith in our devs than I do in htc. Plus by that time they'll probly have the next version of android pumping out( which I'm not even sure jelly bean is actually the official name) ha ha oh well. Thunder, thunder, thunderbolt

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## spetrarca (Nov 15, 2011)

I posted this to the G+ page, but I think it bears repeating within the community:

Unfortunately, I think the damage has already been done. This whole fiasco over getting jerked around on whether or not the Flagship 4G LTE device that HTC and Verizon poured a bunch of money into advertising, would be kept up to date has left a bad taste in mine and other TBolt users' mouths. While I certainly won't be selling my phone and switching to another brand before my contract expires, I'm going to have to have a long, hard think about buying another HTC device.

Maybe someone important within HTC will see it, but I'm not holding my breath. The more and more I think about it, the better and better Nexus devices are starting to look. Maybe I can trade my HTC for some THC when the time comes to upgrade


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yea HTC made me eat my words on this one too, but it's good that it is coming.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

now all we need is a time frame for release.


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

I will believe it whem i see it. where is the source?


----------



## spetrarca (Nov 15, 2011)

kidhudi said:


> I will believe it whem i see it. where is the source?


https://plus.google.com/105983594520322058171/posts


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I think HTC made many people eat their words. To many people jumps the gun on things. Just relax sit back and give it a few months.

It would be funny if they downloaded one of the beta roms and saw how well ics runs on the bolt lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Grand Prix said:


> I'll be the first to admit htc made me eat my words. Never thought they'd announce Ics for our phone. Good job htc!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Me too, I never thought we'd get ics officially from htc. I did start to think it was possible though when the openmobile Sense 3.0 update leaked...


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> Me too, I never thought we'd get ics officially from htc. I did start to think it was possible though when the openmobile Sense 3.0 update leaked...


Guessing that we still wont see it the phone will be eoled and they will forget about it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## leifmyhrvold (Sep 3, 2011)

_I GUESS I WONT ROOT THEN. ILL JUST WAIT FOR AN UPDATE._


----------



## gummi james (Aug 16, 2011)

Great news. I've been enjoying ICS on my G2.


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

So our ICS update will come with sense 3.0?


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

So now that ICS is coming to the Tbolt, let me ask this question. With the trouble that the devs are going through working on the RIL, will going from ICS to Jellybean be the same daunting task or will it get easier for the next version of Android?


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

bamaredwingsfan said:


> So now that ICS is coming to the Tbolt, let me ask this question. With the trouble that the devs are going through working on the RIL, will going from ICS to Jellybean be the same daunting task or will it get easier for the next version of Android?


It likely will require a new RIL.


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> I think HTC made many people eat their words. To many people jumps the gun on things. Just relax sit back and give it a few months.


I think HTC said this just to shut people up with all the flack they were getting from their g+ post. now they can buy time and let people upgrade to a new phone when their contracts run out. it is a marketing scheme. i just hope the devs can make this happen for us.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

kidhudi said:


> I think HTC said this just to shut people up with all the flack they were getting from their g+ post. now they can buy time and let people upgrade to a new phone when their contracts run out. it is a marketing scheme. i just hope the devs can make this happen for us.


Thats NOT what will happen. Im 100% were getting 4.0 by summer.


----------



## ncobs (Sep 13, 2011)

thedio said:


> So our ICS update will come with sense 3.0?


Most likely if we do get said ICS update it'll be with sense 4.0, like what's on the Ones


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome news. Eagerly awaiting CM9.

sent from my bolt


----------



## highway (Feb 18, 2012)

i cant wait for a legit version of this . . . will it be AOSP or does it have sense?


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

highway said:


> i cant wait for a legit version of this . . . will it be AOSP or does it have sense?


any updates will no doubt have sense.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

This might be stupid, but with the trouble our devs are having, why is it so easy for HTC, do they have a special *code* that they put in? Or do they have to write it from scratch also?

Sent from my Mecha


----------



## jellydroid13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> This might be stupid, but with the trouble our devs are having, why is it so easy for HTC, do they have a special *code* that they put in? Or do they have to write it from scratch also?
> 
> Sent from my Mecha


the RIL (what makes the radio work) is closed source so only htc has access to it which makes it soooo much easier for them than us.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> Thats NOT what will happen. Im 100% were getting 4.0 by summer.


Look at it this way before you troll any more.......HTC did nothing to fix the end call bug...HTC has not given an official Sense 3.0 update. HTC did not release the kernel source until an official request was made....I hate to say it but development on this phone is done. They didn't even give this phone sense 3.0 and that was easily available to them

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ncobs (Sep 13, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> Look at it this way before you troll any more.......HTC did nothing to fix the end call bug...HTC has not given an official Sense 3.0 update. HTC did not release the kernel source until an official request was made....I hate to say it but development on this phone is done. They didn't even give this phone sense 3.0 and that was easily available to them
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Actually there is HTC made sense 3.0 for the thunderbolt, I'm running it.. It just didn't come to Verizon thunderbolts. It's Verizon we should blame, not HTC. I don't see why not to expect it, they said they're gonna do it.


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

At least HTC hasn't forgot about us! YAY.


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

Yay! I just purchased a thunderbolt and am uber excited about this news, currently running BAMF and loving it.
Looking forward to some ICS though


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

ncobs said:


> Actually there is HTC made sense 3.0 for the thunderbolt, I'm running it.. It just didn't come to Verizon thunderbolts. It's Verizon we should blame, not HTC. I don't see why not to expect it, they said they're gonna do it.


I agree...Blame Verizon, not HTC


----------



## fordtheriver (Jun 30, 2011)

All of the extreme pessimists in this post have made me lolz...


> awww man, I wanted to be all hipster about my stupid phone that was abandoned and won't get ICS love! maybe HTC is just lying and I can keep griping about how lame and out of date it is


----------



## dogswind (Aug 31, 2011)

This is shocking. If they just give us enough of a leak to fix RIL, our awesome devs can handle the rest though. ;]


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

It crazy how HD2 get ICS and I had installed it and it the real deal ICS but the hardware of the phone was mess up so I just played with it and it looks good hope the ICS will come soon to the thunderbolt I really don't like the g nexus phone style rather have ICS on the thunderbolt as well 

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> It crazy how HD2 get ICS and I had installed it and it the real deal ICS but the hardware of the phone was mess up so I just played with it and it looks good hope the ICS will come soon to the thunderbolt I really don't like the g nexus phone style rather have ICS on the thunderbolt as well
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I too, would rather have the bolt than the nexus, I'm just waiting for the next HTC phone, upgrade in April, don't like Moto, and Samsung is poorly build IMO

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

]


dstu03 said:


> Actually there is HTC made sense 3.0 for the thunderbolt, I'm running it.. It just didn't come to Verizon thunderbolts. It's Verizon we should blame, not HTC. I don't see why not to expect it, they said they're gonna do it.


^^ This exactly. Verizon is most of the reason that we never got the "official" Sense 3.0 leak for the phone, because 1) Verizon has a much higher number of requirements than the mexican telco that got the update and 2) Why would anyone buy a newer, HTC Sense 3.0 phone that doesn't have much of a performance improvement when they could get the Thunderbolt for $100? It's simple economics, and too often people blame the company producing the phone and not their cell network.

I'm thankful HTC has decided to support the phone, regardless of whether I upgrade to the HTC Zeta/other Tegra3 phones in the early summer, I'll be using the thunderbolt for other projects of mine and having another device to test my ics modifications on would be nice


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I too, would rather have the bolt than the nexus, I'm just waiting for the next HTC phone, upgrade in April, don't like Moto, and Samsung is poorly build IMO
> 
> Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


 hell yea dude that what I'm saying..

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## EFoxwell (Jul 19, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> now all we need is a time frame for release.


----------

